# Maryland Slot Car Show - March 25th



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

The 24th Maryland Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held on Sunday, March 25th, at the Hilton Garden Inn, 5015 Campbell Blvd., White Marsh Mall, Baltimore, MD 21236. Conveniently off of Maryland Interstate 95 at Exit 67. 

Our last two shows (March & October 2017) had almost 100 tables and over 50 vendors setting up from all over the country. There will be thousands of vintage and new slot cars, accessories, racing parts, sets and more represented in all scales.

For information contact Elliot Dalberg, [email protected] or at 703-960-3594.


----------

